# Indoor school with show jump hire? Somerset / Dorset / Wiltshire



## Doormouse (8 November 2013)

I was wondering if anyone knows of indoor arena's (other than West Wilts) that hire their indoor school and show jumps out on an hourly basis?


----------



## miss_c (8 November 2013)

The Meadows in Bitton does I believe - they're more Bristol though.  Badgworth possibly?  Stretcholt?


----------



## siennamum (8 November 2013)

Hill House Farm, near Frome, fabulous facilities but not sure of the contact details I'm afraid. It's in Buckland Dinham.


----------



## cider loving mare (9 November 2013)

Kingston Maurwood do in dorchester dorset. Not sure how much though.


----------



## dieseldog (9 November 2013)

siennamum said:



			Hill House Farm, near Frome, fabulous facilities but not sure of the contact details I'm afraid. It's in Buckland Dinham.
		
Click to expand...

Hill House Farm is a fabulous arena - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hill-House-Farm/427361267322198?fref=ts


----------



## Quantock-cob (9 December 2013)

Cannington College, near Bridgwater?


----------



## OFG (9 December 2013)

Badgworth hire on an hourly rate


----------



## moredigg (29 December 2013)

Kingfisher nr Castle Cary do.


----------



## Shazzababs (29 December 2013)

Kingfisher is up for sale, so they might not do much longer.


----------

